# Madeline L'Engle



## HLGStrider (Oct 1, 2007)

I came accross this news a bit late, but I just read over the weekend that author Madeline L'Engle had died this Sept, of natural causes. I grew up on "A Wrinkle in Time" and her other works. She was an author with an amazing sense of beauty and love and always something interesting to say. 

Somehow it is hard to feel sadness over the death of a woman who wrote as she wrote. There was always a purpose to life beyond our mortal reckoning in L'Engle's works, and I don't think she was a woman who would fear or avoid death any more than she was one who wasted her life.


----------



## Violanthe (Oct 1, 2007)

While most fantasy fans got turned on to the genre by Lord of the Rings, I first fell in love with imaginative literature with A Wrinkle in Time.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 8, 2007)

The first time I read The Wrinkle in Time, I loved it so much that I read the whole book again that same night.


----------



## Violanthe (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, that must have taken some time. It's not a huge book, but it's not a really skinny one either. The audiobook is about 5 discs


----------

